# Tool Talk >  Many Amish men lifting and moving a large barn by hand - GIF

## Jon

Many Amish men lifting and moving a large barn by hand.



Your browser does not support the video tag.



Previously:

Amish miter saw - photos
Amish Lamborghini
Amish pneumatic woodworking shop

----------

Andyt (Mar 15, 2019),

baja (Mar 15, 2019),

Daturat100r (Mar 14, 2019),

mwmkravchenko (Mar 17, 2019),

rgsparber (Mar 14, 2019),

Scotsman Hosie (Mar 22, 2019),

Seedtick (Mar 14, 2019)

----------


## rgsparber

What great Teamwork!

Rick

----------

mwmkravchenko (Mar 17, 2019)

----------


## Frank S

we don't need no stinken house moving dolly and truck

----------

mwmkravchenko (Mar 17, 2019)

----------


## Dragonhand

A bit to the left!
Nah, not there...put it back.

----------


## Hoosiersmoker

My back hurts just watching that!

----------


## Jon

2:54 video of a separate move:

----------

Rangi (Oct 12, 2022),

Scotsman Hosie (Mar 22, 2019)

----------


## old kodger

A classic example of why Germans are good electricians............Many Hans make light work

----------

Scotsman Hosie (Mar 22, 2019)

----------


## j.bickley

Gives a new meaning to "barn raising".
---Joe

----------


## Fluffle-Valve

I blame the Planning Department. Should've got it in the right place to start with.

----------

Scotsman Hosie (Mar 22, 2019)

----------


## Frank S

It may have been a gift to a newly wed couple so instead of showing up early one morning to build them a barn they built it then showed up with it already built. all that is missing is a bow and ribbon

----------


## Jon

Your browser does not support the video tag.

----------

baja (Mar 23, 2019),

ranald (Mar 23, 2019),

Scotsman Hosie (Mar 22, 2019),

Seedtick (Mar 21, 2019),

Tule (Mar 22, 2019)

----------


## ranald

Thats teamwork! Who needs a Mack?

----------


## Jon



----------


## old kodger

are the ants Amish?

----------


## j.bickley

> are the ants Amish?



 Pro 6:6-8* Go to the ant, O sluggard, Observe her ways and be wise,* Which, having no chief, Officer or ruler,* Prepares her food in the summer And gathers her provision in the harvest.*

----------


## j.bickley

> are the ants Amish?



 Pro 6:6-8 Go to the ant, O sluggard, Observe her ways and be wise, Which, having no chief, Officer or ruler, Prepares her food in the summer And gathers her provision in the harvest.

----------


## old kodger

> Pro 6:6-8 Go to the ant, O sluggard, Observe her ways and be wise, Which, having no chief, Officer or ruler, Prepares her food in the summer And gathers her provision in the harvest.



You might be surprised to learn that there is a word in the English language called humour

----------


## Jon

21:45 video:

----------

Carnel (Oct 12, 2022),

Christophe Mineau (Oct 12, 2022),

Inner (Oct 12, 2022),

mwmkravchenko (Oct 11, 2022),

nova_robotics (Oct 12, 2022),

Rangi (Oct 12, 2022),

rdarrylb (Oct 12, 2022)

----------


## mwmkravchenko

Nice to see people get done what needs to get done.

Reminds me of when I was building houses back when I had hair. We lifted whole walls of houses, about 30 feet with enough men, pushed trusses up onto roofs and moved cement via wheel barrows. Not a crane in sight, nor a concrete pump truck. Many things are possible with simple methods if people care to try.

----------

neilbourjaily (Oct 15, 2022),

nova_robotics (Oct 15, 2022),

rdarrylb (Oct 12, 2022)

----------


## IntheGroove

They could have built the barn where they wanted it to be...

----------


## nova_robotics

> They could have built the barn where they wanted it to be...



Spoken like a single man. "That's nice, but can you move it 6" to the right?" -every wife, ever.

----------

IntheGroove (Oct 15, 2022)

----------


## neilbourjaily

What's the old saw? Many hands make light work.
As much as anything I am impressed by everyone lifting butt down, head up, no back injuries. I teach it nearly every day: Look up when lifting!
mwmkravchenko I remember those damnable 1/3 yard wheelbarrows. Mine still works, curses!

----------

mwmkravchenko (Oct 15, 2022)

----------


## Nick79

Great collective effort. Where do they get the great hats they all have?

----------


## Fluffle-Valve

Them hats are to hide the awful haircuts.

----------


## mansworld

Despite their dislike of modern technology, the Amish are extremely healthy people. They don't suffer the health atrocities of modern age, and RARELY get cancer! They follow a simple lifestyle, don't use the chemical-laden products popular in American homes. They grow their own organic food and use heirloom seeds, which means non-GMO. Their community don't rely on herbicides, pesticides or chemical fertilizers, and their meat and dairy products don't contain any hormones or antibiotics. The Amish rely on traditional medicine and natural remedies to deal with their medical problems. This limits their exposure to live-damaging pharmaceuticals and devastating side-effects of conventional drugs.
In a few words: Amish people live a carcinogen-free life.

----------


## nova_robotics

> They don't suffer the health atrocities of modern age, and RARELY get cancer!



They are not _diagnosed_ with cancer. But they also have a strong aversion to technology, so we need to keep that in mind when considering cancer diagnosis rates. But even then cancer diagnosis is about half that of non-Amish populations, which is still quite good. They also don't drink, don't smoke (much) and don't have many of sexual partners, which are all great ways to get admitted to the oncology ward. Also please note that Amish life expectancy is lower than the general populace by about a decade. What is very interesting is Amish have had a 70-ish year life expectancy for hundreds of years, which for a very long time FAR exceeded the non-Amish population. It wasn't until the 1970s that modern medicine caught up, which is really incredible. So they're definitely doing a lot of things right, and we can probably learn a lot from how they live. But I don't agree with you about the GMO part. GMOs aren't dangerous.

----------


## Fluffle-Valve

> 






That's a lot of nugget for them little ants.

----------


## old kodger

clearly they are Amish ants

----------


## mansworld

> They are not _diagnosed_ with cancer. But they also have a strong aversion to technology, so we need to keep that in mind when considering cancer diagnosis rates. But even then cancer diagnosis is about half that of non-Amish populations, which is still quite good. They also don't drink, don't smoke (much) and don't have many of sexual partners, which are all great ways to get admitted to the oncology ward. Also please note that Amish life expectancy is lower than the general populace by about a decade. What is very interesting is Amish have had a 70-ish year life expectancy for hundreds of years, which for a very long time FAR exceeded the non-Amish population. It wasn't until the 1970s that modern medicine caught up, which is really incredible. So they're definitely doing a lot of things right, and we can probably learn a lot from how they live. But I don't agree with you about the GMO part. GMOs aren't dangerous.



The Amish don't vaccinate their children, and rarely get Autism, Cancer or Heart Disease. Interestingly, the few Amish children diagnosed with Autism are the ones who received vaccinations! Thanks God! The Amish have been cut off from American scientific and medical progress for centuries. The Amish may be decades behind when it comes to technology, but they are decades ahead in the Natural World.

----------


## nova_robotics

> The Amish don't vaccinate their children, and rarely get Autism, Cancer or Heart Disease. Interestingly, the few Amish children diagnosed with Autism are the ones who received vaccinations!



That's just a bunch of nonsense.

----------

Jon (Oct 20, 2022)

----------


## mansworld

That's all you do! You cannot force the Amish to use your garbage GMO or poisonous vaccinations. 



> That's just a bunch of nonsense.

----------

